# Erfahrung Radon Custom-Bikes



## daniel_n100 (29. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Radon-Team!

Ich versuche es letztmalig über diesen Weg vielleicht doch mal ein Angebot für ein Slide Custom 2012 zu bekommen.

Seit über zwei Wochen, mehreren E-Mails und ein paar Telefonaten bin ich immer noch keinen Schritt weiter gekommen. Zwar bin ich nach ein paar Telefonaten mit Radon Bonn dann zu HS und wieder zurück zu Radon Bonn schon mal zu jemanden gekommen der "angeblich" für Custom Bikes zuständig ist. Der nette Herr T. hat mir auch bereits zwei mal FIX versichert, dass ich spätestens am Tag darauf ein Angebot von ihm erhalten. Das ist auch schon wieder ein paar Tage her und ich warte bis dato vergeblich!

Finde so ein Vorgehen nicht korrekt! Gerade wenn das Angebot sich sein Custom-Bike zusammen zu stellen von RADON selber kommt. Einerseits hier ich Forum groß Anpreisen und dann keiner Interesse!

Sollte RADON doch noch Interesse haben mir ein Bike anzubieten, hier nochmals meine Vorstellungen:
-Grundmodell Slide 9.0
-Rahmenfarbe [FONT="]Champagner
-Schaltung komplett Shimano XT 2012 inkl. I-Spec
-Bremsen Shimano XT 2012

Also nicht mal besonders Ausgefallen, alles Komponenten die in der Slide Serie verbaute werden, verstehe daher nicht warum Ihr nicht in der Lage seit, mir ein Angebot zu machen. 

grüße
Daniel 
 [/FONT]


----------



## Radon-Bonn (29. Oktober 2011)

Hi 
Die custom Bikes werden erst nächste Jahr Angebote, wenn auch die Rahmen lieferbar sind. Champagner wird kein Slide werden, welche Rahmen custom angeboten werden, wird sich noch herausstellen, wahrscheinlich der vom 10.0 und der vom 9.0 in grün. Deine Ausstattung entspricht in etwa dem 7.0er. Hier macht es keinen Sinn, da custom immer einen Aufpreis hat, da es aus der Serie herausfällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel_n100 (29. Oktober 2011)

Hallo!

Schön das ich mal ein Antwort bekomme!
Das ein Custom Aufbau mehr kostet ist mir schon klar, wäre auch gerne bereit etwas mehr für ein Bike auszugeben, dass dafür genau meinen Wünschen entspricht. 
Das es kein champagnerfärbiges Slide gibt überrascht mich jetzt doch etwas, in einem anderen Thread wurde von euch doch bestätigt, dass es das Slide in champagner geben wird. 
Aber gut zu wissen, so kann ich mit guten Gewissen mein neues Fully am Montag bestellen, schade das es kein weiteres Radon wird.

mfg
Daniel


----------



## Max_V (29. Oktober 2011)

Danke für diese Info!!  Da ihr schon die eine Vormerkung freigeschaltet habt wollte ich mir ein Angebot für ein Skeen machen lassen. Hab an zwei verschiedene Adressen geschrieben doch nie eine solche Antwort bekommen. Wenn diese gekommen wäre, kann man sich einstellen. Doch bei keiner Antwort fühlt man sich etwas vernachlässigt...oder ähnliches. Auch eine Antwort wie, leider haben wir noch keine genauere Infos; oder wir haben keine oder kaum Zeit, wir unterbreiten Ihnen in xxTagen ein Angebot wären akzeptabel. Aber so??

Langsam zweifle auch ich daran ob es ein Radon werden soll.


----------



## daniel_n100 (2. November 2011)

Hab soeben einen Anruf vom Hr. Trimborn erhalten.
Endlich mal eine klare Aussage zum Thema Custom-Bike!
Custom-Bikes können ausschließlich bei Radon-Bonn bestellt werden und MÜSSEN auch dort abgeholt werden! Versand ist nicht möglich! 

Klare Aussage - schade nur, dass man diese Info sonnst nirgends findet!


----------



## Max_V (2. November 2011)

Danke Daniel. Auf solche Infos bin ich scharf. Wie du geschrieben hast, schade, daß die Infos eher spärlich sind...einerseits verständlich und andererseits...jedenfalls hab meine Custom-wünsche schon aufgeschrieben und da ich P/L bei keinem anderen so finde muß ich schauen wie und ob ich das auf mich nehme. Eine Anreise nach Bonn ist dann doch mehr ein langes WE als ein Tagesausflug denn über 1400km im Auto. und eine kl.Testrunde das braucht schon einige Stündchen...
Vom Benzingeld mal abgesehen... jetzt schau ich erstmal welches Angebot Radon mir im neuen Jahr macht.


----------



## argh (3. November 2011)

"Customising" bei Radon sah bei meinem Kumpel Olli so aus: Fully bestellt. Geliefert bekommen. Bremsleitung des Vorderrades unheimlich lang. Bei Radon angerufen; sie würden sich kümmern. Haben sie auch: ein paar Tage später trudelte ein Brief mit drei Kabelbindern ein. Um die Leitung so besser zu fixieren. 

Was haben wir gelacht.


----------



## accucore (3. November 2011)

argh schrieb:


> "Customising" bei Radon sah bei meinem Kumpel Olli so aus: Fully bestellt. Geliefert bekommen. Bremsleitung des Vorderrades unheimlich lang. Bei Radon angerufen; sie würden sich kümmern. Haben sie auch: ein paar Tage später trudelte ein Brief mit drei Kabelbindern ein. Um die Leitung so besser zu fixieren.
> 
> Was haben wir gelacht.



Vorsicht! Sowas darf man hier im Radon Forum nicht schreiben!

Nur Lob hier! 

Sonst kommt wieder Radon und sagt alle wären nur unfähig und sowas


----------



## katze2 (3. November 2011)

argh schrieb:


> "Customising" bei Radon sah bei meinem Kumpel Olli so aus: Fully bestellt. Geliefert bekommen. Bremsleitung des Vorderrades unheimlich lang. Bei Radon angerufen; sie würden sich kümmern. Haben sie auch: ein paar Tage später trudelte ein Brief mit drei Kabelbindern ein. Um die Leitung so besser zu fixieren.
> 
> Was haben wir gelacht.


----------



## stevie29 (3. November 2011)

argh schrieb:


> "Customising" bei Radon sah bei meinem Kumpel Olli so aus: Fully bestellt. Geliefert bekommen. Bremsleitung des Vorderrades unheimlich lang. Bei Radon angerufen; sie würden sich kümmern. Haben sie auch: ein paar Tage später trudelte ein Brief mit drei Kabelbindern ein. Um die Leitung so besser zu fixieren.
> 
> Was haben wir gelacht.


 
Das kann keiner - das kann nur einer - und das ist Radon ...


----------



## argh (4. November 2011)

mein bescheidener beitrag war nicht als kritik gemeint- wir haben wirklich gelacht.

wenn du herrschaften eins und eins zusammenzählten würden, dann sollten sie sich ausrechnen können, dass ein derartig abgefertigter kunde eben nur ein einziges mal bei denen einkauft.

und wenn mich wer zu radon fragt, dann bekommt er immer o.g. beispiel vorgesetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max_V (4. November 2011)

Entschuldigung voraus:

Aber wenn ich ein Bike bei einem Discount kaufe sollte ich Leitungen kürzen können und nicht bei der Firma anrufen und dann den Fall zu kritisieren.
Was erwartest du den anders? Das Rad für xx zurücknehmen und die Leitung zu kürzen und dann wieder für xx zurückschicken? Oder eine teure Zange zum kürzen schicken?
Das einzige was Radon in dem Fall machen könnte wäre einen Preisnachlass damit evt. ein xbelibiger Händler die Leitung kürzen könnte.
Radon schrieb schon mehrfach, daß man wenn es perfekt eingestellt haben will soll man es vom Servicepartner ordern lassen soll.
Es ist ein klarer Fehler von Radon aber über solche Mängel sollte man lachen und nicht denen einen Strick drehen.

Bei einem Bekannten ging während der ersten kl. Ausfahrt (von 1000hm) bei der Abfahrt die Bremse flöten und der machte weder beim Händler noch der Herstellerfirma eine Reklamation sondern sagte meine Schuld wenn ich das nicht vorher kontrolliere!! Als es das 5te mal geschehen ist, kaufte er sich eine Andere (anderer Hersteller) und hatte dort bei der Erstmontage wieder Probleme. Er konnte es nicht selber richten, da es ein Spezialteil war das kaputt ging. Das war dann seine erste Reklamation. Zur Firmenvertretung mit dem Komentar das Teil ist kaputt was können wir machen? Wann haben Sie es repariert? Bekomme ich wenn es bis dahin nicht funkt einen Ersatz? Bekam es repariert und ist zufrieden, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte....


----------



## Sven_Kiel (4. November 2011)

argh schrieb:


> "Customising" bei Radon sah bei meinem Kumpel Olli so aus: Fully bestellt. Geliefert bekommen. Bremsleitung des Vorderrades unheimlich lang. Bei Radon angerufen; sie würden sich kümmern. Haben sie auch: ein paar Tage später trudelte ein Brief mit drei Kabelbindern ein. Um die Leitung so besser zu fixieren.
> 
> Was haben wir gelacht.





Max_V schrieb:


> ..
> Was erwartest du den anders? Das Rad für xx zurücknehmen und die Leitung zu kürzen und dann wieder für xx zurückschicken? Oder eine teure Zange zum kürzen schicken?....



Thema verfehlt. Die Leitung am Vorderrad sollte bei Auslieferung schon so gekürzt sein, daß sie nicht rumbaumelt.

Dieselbe Aufgabenstellung & Lösung vor 4 Monaten:
3 Tage später eine Stützhülse und Olive zum Selberkürzen kostenlos im Briefumschlag. Kostenpunkt wahrscheinlich 2.

Mein bike siehe Signatur.

Dies ist bitteschön nicht als bitterböse Kritik an Radon zu verstehen, sondern ein freundlicher Vorschlag, wie man alternativ und konstruktiv mit einer Serviceanfrage umgehen kann.

Ich war jedenfalls sehr begeistert und fühl(t)e mich so ernstgenommen.

Mfg.


----------



## daniel_n100 (4. November 2011)

Hallo Leute!

Was bitte ist los mit euch?
Ist es wirklich notwendig, jedes Thema hier im Radon-Forum komplett zuzumüllen mit Aussagen die absolut nichts mit dem ursprünglichem Thema zu  tun haben?!

Nicht das ich nach dem oben beschriebenen Vorgehen von Radon jetzt noch ein großer Freund von ihnen wäre, aber mir ging es  beim erstellen dieses Thread darum, mal Klarheit zum Thema Custom-Bikes  zu schaffen und nicht noch einen "ach wie böse und schlecht Radon ist"  Thread zu erstellen. 

Also bitte nur von sachliche Kommentare zum Thema Custom-Bikes und der damit verbunden Abläufe!


----------



## argh (5. November 2011)

Max_V schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich ein Bike bei einem Discount kaufe sollte ich Leitungen kÃ¼rzen kÃ¶nnen und nicht bei der Firma anrufen und dann den Fall zu kritisieren.
> Was erwartest du den anders? Das Rad fÃ¼r xxâ¬ zurÃ¼cknehmen und die Leitung zu kÃ¼rzen und dann wieder fÃ¼r xxâ¬ zurÃ¼ckschicken? Oder eine teure Zange zum kÃ¼rzen schicken?



Ich erwarte ein korrekt aufgebautes Bike. Deswegen habe ich ja auch nicht beim Discount gekauft.

Hast du mein Posting gelesen?! Nicht wirklich, oder? Steht da nicht "was haben wir gelacht"?



Max_V schrieb:


> Es ist ein klarer Fehler von Radon aber Ã¼ber solche MÃ¤ngel sollte man lachen und nicht denen einen Strick drehen.



Ãhm... Extra fÃ¼r dich: 



Max_V schrieb:


> Bei einem Bekannten ging wÃ¤hrend der ersten kl. Ausfahrt [...]



Ein toller Kerl.



daniel_n100 schrieb:


> Was bitte ist los mit euch?
> Ist es wirklich notwendig, jedes Thema hier im Radon-Forum komplett zuzumÃ¼llen mit Aussagen die absolut nichts mit dem ursprÃ¼nglichem Thema zu  tun haben?!
> 
> Also bitte nur von sachliche Kommentare zum Thema Custom-Bikes und der damit verbunden AblÃ¤ufe!



Ich wollte nur zum Schmunzeln animieren. Hat ja anscheinend nicht funktioniert. War aber ernst gemeint und keinesfalls der Beginn eines "Flamewars".



daniel_n100 schrieb:


> Also bitte nur von sachliche Kommentare zum Thema Custom-Bikes und der damit verbunden AblÃ¤ufe!



*? *

Der Inhalt ist verstÃ¤ndlich, der Satzbau allerdings (Entschuldige bitte, aber es war ja deine Steilvorlage) wie der Aufbau eines Rades von Radon.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (5. November 2011)

daniel_n100 schrieb:


> ...bitte nur von sachliche Kommentare zum Thema Custom-Bikes und der damit verbunden Abläufe!



Entschuldige bitte meinen OT-Ausrutscher aber dieser Gedanke ging aus Deinem Ursprungspost nicht hervor zumal mit #5 das Thema ja eigentlich erledigt war.


----------

